# Glue on Corian



## Edwin (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a Corian countertop that has some super glue spilled on it, does any one know how to remove????


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chemicals designed to remove or de-bond super glue would likely damage the corian as it's bonding agent is similar.
I'd try scraping with a razor blade, light sanding and re-polishing.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

At worst, if nothing works, could you flip the counter top over???? LOL sorry, couldn't resist that!

Erwin


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Depending on how bad the spot is, you may want to contact your Corian provider. With super glue, it generally can be handled by a repolishing of the area. If the super glue has etched in, they can mix a color blend, apply it, then after it dries, polish it out and you will never know.

A few years ago, I had a customer who's son used a knife to cut the nozzle off a whole bottle of super glue on the Corian counter top. Well, he had it laying on its side so when he got done more than half the contents had run out onto the top.

It dried and looked awful, The corian guys came in, ground it down, mixed color, applied it and the after it fried polished it. You can not see or tell it ever happened.


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

union label is exactly right. If it's a common color or pattern you can get a bottle of their glue/resin. Grind out, sand out, scrape it, whatever you do. then glob on the resin let it set for an hour or so. Sand throught the steps up to your current sheen.

Not a bad time to repolish the whole top and renew your counter!


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

I am sorry that I have come late to the party. I sell Corian for non traditional uses. I also sell CA.

CA is an unusual adhesive in that it does not bond in the presence of oxygen. So the CA on your top is just dried. The chemicals that may have affected your top were not present long enough to etch it.

Simply use a razor blade and scrape it off. Your finger nail may do. If you scratch it just sand with 220 sand paper and buff with a gray ScotchBrite. This is good for the most common finish.

I hope this helps
Ken


----------



## Worksurfaceguy (Feb 1, 2017)

You could sand it and rebuff it, worst case scenario


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Good excuse to install granite


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I am sorry that I have come late to the party. I sell Corian for non traditional uses. I also sell CA.
> 
> CA is an unusual adhesive in that it does not bond in the presence of oxygen. So the CA on your top is just dried. The chemicals that may have affected your top were not present long enough to etch it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I had learned this through experience but did not know why it worked.


----------

